# How often do you change water in a fountain



## ellisd5 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I have early this week purchased a PetMate Deluxe Water Fountain. I bought this for a single cat but turns out its more for multiple cats, but I didn't want the CatMate one as I didn't think it looked as nice.

Anyone, the instructions that came with it aren't the best, the amount of water it holds is more than a single cat could drink in a week I would think.

It's got a filter in it to clean the water and it's circulated through it but I'm not sure I should if its ok to leave and keep topping up the reservoir or weather I really should change the water al together after a while.

Anyone got any advice for me on this, anybody got one, what do you do?

Thanks,
Dale (& Stitchmo)


----------



## ellisd5 (Mar 3, 2011)

For anyone who may wonder, this is reply I got off pet Mete...

_Thank you for your email. We appreciate you taking the time to contact us.

You would need to change the water in your fountain every 2 to 3 of days. The water is circulating and that will keep it fresh for awhile, but as your pet drinks, debris from your pet's mouth will get in the water and needs to be change. How often depends on your pet.

At least once a month you need to clean your pump according to the steps in your assembling instructions. I have attached the instructions for you.

Please let us know if you have further questions.

Consumer Services_


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

2-3 days? Seems a bit often for a filter system, surely? I know the small catit fountains need to be changed every 2-3 days, but I had hoped the larger tank filters would need less water changing.  I have my eye on a petmate myself, but if that's the case, then I may as well just stick to the small fountain. GRRRRR


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

I don't change the water in my (small) Catit water fountain every 2-3 days!  Never realised it had to be changed that often?!! I have to admit that most of the time I just top it up...


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got a Catit one and change the water every 2-3 days - whenever I can see hairs in it really!


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a Cate Mate fountain and change mine every weekend. I do have to top it up a couple of times in the week as I have two cats. Didnt think I needed to change frequently as it has a filter..


----------

